# Lost Dog In Leeds



## susie

LOST ..... Rosie a medium sized crossbreed on Wednesday 4 Nov

Rosie is a rescue who has recently been adopted and is very nervous , slipped her harness whilst out with her new owners .

Her microchip has been updated with her new owners details and it also now has an alert on it so hopefully if anyone does find her they will take her to a vet to be scanned

The last signing of is on Wetherby Road towards Scarcroft area of Leeds but nothing since



















If by any chance anyone hears anything please let me know so I can get in touch with her very worried owners

Thanks :grin:


----------



## mickyb

put onto doglost site, and posters can then be printed off good luck


----------



## KarenHSmith

Hope she is found xxx


----------



## Dirky47

I hope you will find this poor dog. 

Don't worry, everytime I seen a lost dog, i always reported it to the police to send them back home.


----------



## brifuin

LOST ..... Rosie a medium sized crossbreed on Wednesday 4 Nov


----------



## staflove

Go to springfield pounds see if they have seen her


----------



## Dirky47

staflove said:


> Go to springfield pounds see if they have seen her


 :wink:

Check your dogs at the lost pet stations to check if someone reported it. :huh:


----------

